# New PB on the deadlift



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

110kg on deadlift!

I'm really happy because it was only a month ago that I couldn't pick this up more than 3 inches and was struggling with 60kg 2 years ago!

:thumb:

update: 112.5kg! 02/06/2010

update: 120kg! 03/11/2010

update: 122.5kg! 15/11/2010

update: 125kg! 24/11/2010


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Well done, next week do 112.5, then the week after 115, week after 117.5, post a new thread each week 

just joking man, nice lifting, though i'd expect if you've been deadlifting for 2 years to be way past 110, my brother hasn't even been training a year yet (9 months) and i've got him to a 180 deadlift

keep on pulling brother!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done, keep it up. Nice biceps in your avvi btw.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> Well done, next week do 112.5, then the week after 115, week after 117.5, post a new thread each week
> 
> just joking man, nice lifting, though i'd expect if you've been deadlifting for 2 years to be way past 110, my brother hasn't even been training a year yet (9 months) and i've got him to a 180 deadlift
> 
> keep on pulling brother!


Yeah I started off extremely weak though, like I said 60kg was really heavy at the start. I'm only around 65kg bodyweight and 5,10 and quite skinny not a big guy at all.

I actually haven't got the grip to hold more than 110kg I JUST about grip that, so i've been doing grip exercises - I have womens hands :laugh:

Gonna keep going though! 



Bulkamania said:


> Well done, keep it up. Nice biceps in your avvi btw.


oh cheers bud!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

USE STRAPS


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> , my brother hasn't even been training a year yet (9 months) and i've got him to a 180 deadlift


But your brother has you to show him where he is going wrong with technique etc :thumb: - the OP probably has no one to guide him. :sad:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well done mate, keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Well done its always good to get a PB all you need now is to beat the next one!


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

IM WITH SIZAR HERE...AND KEEP LIFTING HARD MAN,..


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Good job I love deadlifts

Strengthing my grip hams and traps have really helped me


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Well done! great that you beat your last best and even better that you can compare and contrast on how much strenghth you've gained in the time frame.

Keep at it, dont be afraid to add little n often 2.5 kg (1.25 each end) a week for ten weeks could give you an extra 25 kg in less than 3 months.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

112.5kg

New PB!

Felt easier than 110kg and made me RawR!

:thumbup1:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

well done mate. beat my pb today aswel got to 200kg for 3 reps.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

doylejlw said:


> well done mate. beat my pb today aswel got to 200kg for 3 reps.


Excellent, nice one bud. :thumb:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Excellent, nice one bud. :thumb:


 cheers mate. how long you been doing them for? you been trying go up bit every week?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I included them into the routine like a year ago and haven't really felt comfortable until now to try 1rm properly, even now my form isn't great (back isn't straight enough).

Now i'm gonna add 2.5kg onto it each week since I started this thread.

I'd be happy with 130kg as that would be x2 my bodyweight. long term goal off 140kg!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> I included them into the routine like a year ago and haven't really felt comfortable until now to try 1rm properly, even now my form isn't great (back isn't straight enough).
> 
> Now i'm gonna add 2.5kg onto it each week since I started this thread.
> 
> I'd be happy with 130kg as that would be x2 my bodyweight. long term goal off 140kg!


 thats what i've been doing, 2years ago goal was to get upto 200kg so today was proper chuffed


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

yeahh well done with that 200kg is alot, it will take me 8 months of 2.5kg increases a week assuming I don't ever,.. not break a pb hahaha! (not a chance)


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> yeahh well done with that 200kg is alot, it will take me 8 months of 2.5kg increases a week assuming I don't ever,.. not break a pb hahaha! (not a chance)


 lol piece of **** mate :whistling:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Woohoo! 120kg tonight


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Only just seen this thread

Good going mate, keep at it


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Woohoo! 120kg tonight


Well done mate :thumb:

I just started last week (bought a couple of barbells off ebay) & just managed to scrape 100kg

I'll try to catch up to you!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Syko said:


> Only just seen this thread
> 
> Good going mate, keep at it


140kg next week! :lol: (yeah right)



BB73 said:


> Well done mate :thumb:
> 
> I just started last week (bought a couple of barbells off ebay) & just managed to scrape 100kg
> 
> I'll try to catch up to you!


yeahh definatally have a go! if you just started you will probably be down to get alot more than 100kg.


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> 140kg next week! :lol: (yeah right)
> 
> yeahh definatally have a go! if you just started you will probably be down to get alot more than 100kg.


How many sets/reps/weight are you doing in your workout.

I did 60kg 3x10 the other night then came on here whining like a girl cos it hurts like hell 2 days later!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

BB73 said:


> How many sets/reps/weight are you doing in your workout.
> 
> I did 60kg 3x10 the other night then came on here whining like a girl cos it hurts like hell 2 days later!


I did 1 x 10 40kg

3 x 5 80kg

then

1 x 1 120kg

It hardly hurts me much at all, just mild sore muscles.

Probably used to it now though.


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> I did 1 x 10 40kg
> 
> 3 x 5 80kg
> 
> ...


Yeah, once I get used to it it wont hurt so much (I hope)


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

122.5kg felt nice to lift I don't think 140kg will be that far away! Maybe 6 months?

@68kg bodyweight


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

BlitzAcez said:


> 122.5kg felt nice to lift I don't think 140kg will be that far away! Maybe 6 months?
> 
> @68kg bodyweight


You'll be there by Christmas at this rate :thumbup1:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> You'll be there by Christmas at this rate :thumbup1:


Hopefully, anyone know what a decent weight to lift is at my weight.

would I think about PL comps at say 180kg if i'm around 70kg bodyweight?

just thinking of some long term targets.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> 122.5kg felt nice to lift I don't think 140kg will be that far away! Maybe 6 months?
> 
> @68kg bodyweight


Sooner than 6 months mate I reckon, good going! You'll be there before you know it. I'm 90kg and can do 200kg a couple of times on a good day, which is good for me but I don't know if it's anything special. Would you still be 70kg body weight by the time you're deadlifting 180?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Sooner than 6 months mate I reckon, good going! You'll be there before you know it. I'm 90kg and can do 200kg a couple of times on a good day, which is good for me but I don't know if it's anything special. Would you still be 70kg body weight by the time you're deadlifting 180?


Well currentally i've gained like 22.5kg on the dead and gained no weight at all really. My diet must be sub standard for mass but ok for strength. I may change that though.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Well currentally i've gained like 22.5kg on the dead and gained no weight at all really. My diet must be sub standard for mass but ok for strength. I may change that though.


Fair play then mate. Wouldn't be far off doing the big 3x bodyweight if you get to 180 at 70kgBW!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Fair play then mate. Wouldn't be far off doing the big 3x bodyweight if you get to 180 at 70kgBW!


Yeah bear in mind i'm on 122.5kg and just taking numbers :lol:

140kg is gonna be a hell of a lift for me personally


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Yeah bear in mind i'm on 122.5kg and just taking numbers :lol:
> 
> 140kg is gonna be a hell of a lift for me personally


You gotta dream big mate  then when you reach those lifts you will be proud as fcuk. Sounds like you're progressing well.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

update: 125kg! 24/11/2010


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> update: 125kg! 24/11/2010


 Well done Blitz,keep em coming :thumb:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

say if you can do 5 reps of a certain weight on deads.. how much do you reckon you could do for a 1 rep max


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Well done budddayy!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> say if you can do 5 reps of a certain weight on deads.. how much do you reckon you could do for a 1 rep max


http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/orm.htm may be of use as a guide

or http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html

google has loads of links lol http://www.google.co.uk/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=1rm+calculator&btnG=Search


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

i got 135kg and 141kg for my one rep max in those calculators lol


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

well done mate, nothing feels better than a new deadlift PB

Live to deadlift!


----------

